# Parlez-moi du I-book600 DVD



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2001)

Bonjour,
Dans quelques jours, je serais l'heureuse utilisatrice d'un i-book G3600 DVD. C'est mon tout premier ordi portable, et je vais découvrir le monde du MAC.. Vous ki l'avez déja entre les mains, en etes-vous satifaits? Quels sont d'apres vous les avantages et les inconvenients? Merci, à très bientôt!
MACLola


----------



## 789qwe (31 Octobre 2001)

...dans quelques jours tu le reçois ! Quelle chance ! Tu l'as commandé où ?
J'ai commandé le mien sur AppleStore à sa sortie et il ne viendra pas avant une dizaine de jours..OUIIIN !!


----------



## titounet (31 Octobre 2001)

Ben moi je n'ai qu'un iBook 500 acheté en juin et je ne m'en passe plus !
J'échangerais bien volontiers avec le tien pour un disque dur + gros.
Bravo de venir au Mac en ces temps ci. Tu ne le regretteras pas ! Et ici tu devrais trouver les réponses à toutes tes questions.
Salut et bonne découverte.


----------



## Floppy (31 Octobre 2001)

Bienvenue, MacLola, dans le monde du Mac et sur MacGénération.

Un ordinateur portable est une chose merveilleuse et tu ne pouvais faire un meilleur choix que celui du nouvel iBook.

Si tu peux te le permettre, équipe-toi d'une connexion web rapide en ADSL sans fil avec Airport. C'est une sensation de liberté merveilleuse que de pouvoir utiliser l'iBook partout dans la maison et le jardin sans être coupé(e) du web.

La liste des qualités est bien trop longue pour être répétée ici. Des défauts, je n'en vois qu'un : je n'aime pas me séparer de mon iBook plus que quelques heures.

Dans un mauvais jour, je lui reprocherais de me garder la main gauche un peu trop au chaud. C'est la seule inquiétude que j'ai sur le nouveau modèle. Pourra-t-on cuire un oeuf dessus ou Apple a-t-il fait quelque chose pour le refroidir un peu ?

Méfie-toi seulement de la jalousie. L'iBook fait des envieuses.

A bientôt


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Octobre 2001)

iBook 500 DVD - OS 9.1 - 256 MB Ram - DD externe Lacie 20 GB Pocket Drive Firewire (sans alimentation externe)...
Le "pied" pour un amateur de photos numériques...
Amitiés,
thebig


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2001)

Bonjour, Tu peux trouver la merveille sur FNAC.com, passée en pré-commande, c'est livré à partir du 30/10/2001.
Merci à tous de vos commentaires encourageants...
En ce qui concerne l'airport, je vise ça pour plus tard..

MACbyebye et merci!

MACLola


----------



## FdeB (1 Novembre 2001)

j'ai envoyé mon chèque pour un combo aujourdhui aux Pays-Bas, j'ai fais mettre un 30G et j'ai prix une borne aussi. Comme ça je pourrais le brancher aussi sur ma chaine et ecouter  mes centaaines d'heuresde MP3 de mon LANfilesServer en attendant l'ipod   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bienvenue lola


----------



## tahitimellow (1 Novembre 2001)

Il me semblait que la dame demandait leur impression aux possesseurs d'iBook, mais pour le moment y'a des messages, mais aucun qui ne répond réellement à la question.
Allez, un peu de détails, que diable!

Sinon moi, j'ai pas d'iBook, alors je ne peux pas répondre très précisement.
Mais d'après ce que j'ai pu lire fréquemment sur les forums, tout le monde chante les louanges de l'ancien modèle (enfin, de l'iBook 2 ancien modéle, i.e. le même que le tien mais un peu moins performant), alors j'imagine qu'avec le nouveau, plus rapide, avec plus de mémoire, ça risque d'être imbattable.
Il semble en tous cas que la machine marche très très bien avec le système X.1, alors MacLola, tu risques de t'amuser!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[31 octobre 2001 : message édité par Tahitimellow]


----------



## Sir (1 Novembre 2001)

Salut MacLola BIENVENUE DANS CE FABULEUX MONDE MAC 
Personnelement sur ce forum je suis connu pour avoir rendu des slips tous blancs je vais souvent dans des entrepots d'icebook (dedicace a toi the big !).
Ma petite parenthese humouristique est finie 
Revenons a nos moutons enfin nos icebooks ,je n'ai pas d'icebook enfin pas encore mais cette machine est geniale ,legere ,petite ,puissante ,tu peux pas te separer de cette machine tellement qu'elle est belle.
Cette machine est GRANDIOSE,EXCEPTIONNELLE  bon je vais arreter avec mes hyperboles sinon je vais peter un cable ...Bon c'est pas tous ca mais je vais prendre un café.


----------



## Ryu (1 Novembre 2001)

Je n'ai plus mon iceBook mais quand j'étais un possédeur comblé de cette machine, je ne pouvais demander plus rien... peut être un G4 mais bon...

Il est petit et léger... l'écran est de la meilleur qualité possible, notamment sur X, c'est un mervéille... Sinon, le disc optique tourne relativement silencieux car maintenant, sur mon Ti, c'est l'enfer... j'ai l'impression que je travaille à l'aeroport.

Enfin, bon courage et je te promets que tu serais comblée.

Cordialement,

Ryu


----------



## 789qwe (1 Novembre 2001)

...pour resumer la situation, il n'y a encore personne qui a un nouvel iBook 600 chez lui. Ou quelques chanceux/chanceuses peut-etre ??


----------



## P2r (1 Novembre 2001)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai découvert l'informatique en 1985 dans mon travail avec un Apple IIe puis comprenant les possibilités qu'il pouvait  m'apporter pour mon utilisation personnelle, j'ai acheté successivement :  Apple IIc  &gt;  Mac SE  &gt;  PM 800  &gt;  PM 8600  &gt;  PM G4 350.

J'ai commandé mon iBook 600 DVD-Rom le 18 oct dernier et je l'attends, je l'attends, je l'attends...

Je n'ai jamais attendu avec autant d'impatience ce superbe joujou. C'est ma danseuse !!!

Cordialement.


----------



## Mickjagger (2 Novembre 2001)

Y'a 3 tous petits inconvénients qui ont pu survenir sur les premiers modèles au gré du hasard sur la chaine de montage:
-certains iBook ont une charnière très dure, résultat bruits de grincements à l'ouverture. Ca peut se corriger en utilisant une bombe a silicone sur la charnière.
-d'autres modèles se ferment pas complêtement d'un côté, on a l'impression que le capot "baille", ça s'atténue très vite.
-le bouton du trackpad un peu grinçant parfois.
Bon j'ai pas vu de modèles présentant ces 3 petits problèmes de finition ensemble mais individuellement , ça a existé...

A part ça:
-le clavier n'est pas au goût de tout le monde question touché (moi ça va   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-il chauffe un peu coté gauche. (ça se remarque surtout l'été...)
-le cable pour le relier à la TV et regarder des DVDs sur grand écran n'est pas livré en standard (au moins 200F à débourser, Apple radins   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon pour les louanges que je partage également, voir les messages précédents! :b


----------



## 789qwe (3 Novembre 2001)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERDDDDDDDDDDDDDEEE !!!

JE VIENS DE RECEVOIR MON IBOOK 600 MHZ 


DINGUE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hegemonikon (3 Novembre 2001)

alors les commentaires ????

bruit ? vitesse ? etc..

j'hésite encore entre un ibook 600-dvd + 512 Mo de ram plus une nouvelle imprimante laser, scaner et webcam ou
un PowerBook 550 et..basta...

alors : 
le feedback, le feedback, le feedback..;


----------



## Sir (3 Novembre 2001)

La tradition il faut que tu nous donnes tes commentaires tres cher !!!


----------



## 789qwe (3 Novembre 2001)

...alors si c'est  la tradition, il y quand même quelques points à relever.

Mon modèle est donc un iBook 600 Mhz, DVD et 20 Gb de disque dur, commandé sur AppleStore.

Première chose à dire : AppleStore foire ! Eh oui, j'ai regardé l'état de ma commande hier soir, et mon iBook était encore à la phase "2 being assembled". Or je l'ai reçu aujourd'hui...

Deuxième : putain de bordel de nom de dieu de merde, la petite pièce de la nouvelle batterie manque  !!!! Alors je ne sais pas si c'est moi qui l'ai déjà perdu en déballant le matos, si c'est un oubli de la part d'Apple, où si cette pièce n'est pas livrée pour la Suisse, vu que les prises sont bien différente des prises US. Elle sont notamment plus large. Affaire à suivre... mais ca m'étonnerait pas que ces putains de cons d'AppleStoreux aient oublié de mettre cette pièce dans le carton !!!!

Troisième : EEEEEEEEEEEEEUUURRRRRKKKK j'ai une affreuse "raie du Cube" sur le côté... c'est pas si visible que cela en fait... mais je l'ai quand même vue...

Quatrième : il semblerait qu'on ait graissé un peu la charnière, elle ne fait aucun bruit et.... il y avait encore un peu de graisse chose noire dessus... un coup de chiffon, tout est parti !!!

Cinquième : on m'a demandé pour le bruit, eh bien, je n'ai jamais vu un Mac aussi silencieux et même quand il y un CD dedans !!!

Sixième : on m'a demandé pour la vitesse. Vu que je n'ai pas encore reçu ma RAM supplémentaire (que j'ai évidemment commandé ailleurs !!!) c'est difficile d'avoir une idée précise, notamment concernant les jeux. Pour l'instant je peux jouer avec 128 Mo de RAM et 1024*768 et détails au max à Alien VS Predator. Sinon pour les tâches d'ordre bureautiques et graphiques, cet iBook semble plus rapide que mon gros Yosemite ! 

Septième : l'écran est vraiment super dingue, mais c'est quand même PETIT. On a presque tendance à toucher l'écran avec le pif ! Je me demande comment ferait Depardieu ???

Huitième : pour la chaleur, disons que le côté gauche un peu tiède, rien d'autre à signaler...

Neuvième : sinon c'est tout bon, je n'ai pas encore tout tester...


Pour conclure.... je ne vais pas réinventer la poudre pour trouver une conclusion géniale, je dirai simplement que ce nouvel iBook est VACHEMENT SUPER BIEN !!!!


----------



## Sir (3 Novembre 2001)

Quand tu aura fais un test general de tout tu nous fais par de tes impressions ,ok?
Merci d'avance 
Au faite la prise secteur est surdimensionnee par rapport a l'ancienne?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2001)

Hello, la compagnie ...

Merci pour vos nombreux, sympathiques messages... Je vois qu'apparemment, j'ai globalement fait le bon choix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)) Et que j'ai aussi eu raison de ne pas commander chez Apple Store... Ce modele est 300 francs moins cher à la Fnac et en cas de problème, tout est remboursé, echangé ou autre...
Ma merveille devrait arriver ce mercredi... Il y a eu du retard, à cause des jours fériés.
Par contre, une confirmation: On m'a dit (surtout pour un débutant, qu'il valait mieux installer MacOS 9 plutot que le X pour des raisons de compatibilité problèmatique avec certains autres logiciels, qu'en pensez-vous?
Merci encore de votre interet concernant ma question... Ce forum est vraiment sympathique!
BON WE A TOUS

MACLola


----------



## Sir (3 Novembre 2001)

Tu sais Lola pour l'instant sous OS X ,il y a peu de logiciels mais les principaux logiciels arrivent comme Offcice X,Illustrator X etc ... Mais tu peux mettre les deux systemes Mac OS 9 et X ...De plus a la FNAC les vendeurs sont contre les macs !!! Si ca t'interesse de savoir ce que penses les mac users de la Fnac regarde dans les archives du BarMacG. 
Voila 
Sir 
P.S: Tous les vendeurs de la Fnac ne sont tous pas contres les macs mais c'est une minorite qui donnent de bons conseils


----------



## Floppy (3 Novembre 2001)

Salut,

Découvrir un nouvel OS n'est pas une mince affaire lorsqu'on a ses petites habitudes avec un autre, alors en découvrir 2 nouveaux d'un coup !

Puisque tout les logiciels et matériels compatibles Mac fonctionnent avec Mac OS 9 et que ce n'est pas encore le cas avec Mac OS X, je te recommande de commencer par le 9. C'est le choix de la raison.

D'autant plus, que si tu utilises tout de suite X et que tu lances, un logiciel qui ne marche que sous 9, X va lancer 9 et tu vas te retrouver dedans sans comprendre ce qui se passe. En plus, le logiciel en question ne marchera peut-être pas s'il est lancé de cette façon.

Quand tu te sentiras assez à l'aise avec le 9 et que tu sauras ce qui marche sous X et ce qui ne marche pas, tu pourras y venir. Mac OS X c'est bien plus fun. C'est le choix du coeur.


----------



## bogus (4 Novembre 2001)

j ai le meme probleme que toi hegemonikon
ce sont deux superbes machines
mais ce qui me fait reflechir c est la taille de l ecran et les 16 mo de memoire video....alors memoire à suivre


----------



## mac_steph (4 Novembre 2001)

Salut MACLola,
Je suis l'heureux propiétaire d'un icebook 600 DVD depuis jeudi 1 novembre.
Je l'ai commandé par Heiniger, en Suisse avec 384Mo de RAM pour Frs. 2680.-

TOUT FONCTIONNE A MERVEILLE.

OS 10.1, tout fonctionne à merveille. C'est fluide mais évidemment, + tu as de ram, mieux c'est. Quand Photoshop dans classic tourne avec un DVD en tâche de fond, et surfer sur internet en même temps, c'est vrai que c'est un peu plus lent.

La carte graphique ne permet que la recopie vidéo sur un écran externe. J'attends l'adaptateur pour la sortie TV... (Frs 34.-)

Ma main gauche est toujours au chaud... le disque dur chauffe pas mal...

La batterie se décharche raisonnablement, mais il me semble qu'elle dure plus longtemps sur os 9 que sur osX

Ce iBook est beau, petit et compact, mais la qualité de l'écran est telle qu'il n'a rien à envier à un plus grand.

Le disque de 15 Go est un peu petit. Je vais devoir être forcé d'acheter un DD Firewire externe.

C'est un SUPER ordinateur !

mac_steph


----------



## decoris (5 Novembre 2001)

tout d'"abord, bienvenue.

ensuite, l'ibook 2 est le meilleur mac de tout les temps.

il est silencieux, leger, performant, et bien fini.

cependant, il y a qd meme quelques défauts : 

tout d'abord le trackpad est franchement pas terrible. chez moi, la souris se ballade toute seule sans que je suis demande rien.

de plus, pour faire sortir un cd il faut pousser sur le clavier, ce qui veut dire au moins 10 secondes d'attende avant qu'il ne sorte...

concernant l'autonomie, parfaite!
jamais vu mieux!

je viens de regarder (sous osX) l'homme qui murmurait à l'oreille des chevaux (2H45), et il me restait encore 1h dautonomie apres!!! j'en suis pas revenu!

il chauffe, mais c'est tout a fait raisonnable.

concernant le système, je conseille de directement te lancer sous OS X. en effet, si tu es nouvelles au mac, tu n'as pas de logiciels, donc mieux vaut ne pas investir dans des logiciels os 9. de plus os X est vraiment fabuleux.

ah oui, pour le HD, mieux vaut en acheter un FW externe : il est plus rapide que le disque interne et plus silencieux (chez macway). parcontre, faut avoir le temps de l'attendre, parcequ'ils ont pas inventé la poudre!

sinon, tout va bien.

@+


----------



## decoris (5 Novembre 2001)

ah, j'oubliais! un bruit cours selon lequel l'ibook 600 (contrairement au 500) ne peut pas lire les DVD-R, RW et +RW, mais seulement les dvd vidéo.
 je ne sais pas si c'est vrai, mais a mon avis un patch devrais permettre de le rendre compatible.


----------



## Sir (5 Novembre 2001)

Ouais cette rumeur est bien vraie


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Novembre 2001)

J'halluciiiiiiine!!
Ben les cop', vous aviez raison! La fnac, pour le moment, ne m'a expedié que le sac de transport que j'ai choisi pour mon Ibook... C'est pas frustrant, ça???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Un sac VIDE!!! Et la livraison du joujou de la p'tite Lola n'est prevue qu'à partir du 14 novembre...
No coment
Soyez chics, pincez-moi, ou je reve?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bye Bye les amis, à=

MACLola


----------



## 789qwe (6 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par MACLola:
*J'halluciiiiiiine!!
Soyez chics, pincez-moi, ou je reve?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MACLola   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

...ça risque de se bousculer au portillon, gare aux coups de coudes...


----------



## Galiminus (7 Novembre 2001)

Bon, disons-le tout de suite, je n'ai pas d'iBook 600 non plus, mais je tiens tout de même à apporter mon maigre témoignage de nouveau venu dans le monde Mac (depuis 2 mois ).

J'ai acheté mon premier Mac et portable fin août 2001 : un iBook 500 DVD, à la Fnac (je n'ai rien demandé au vendeur, j'avais fait mon choix avant en lisant les pages de sites comme Macgeneration et du forum ).

Une chose est certaine, son design est particulier et agréable à l'oeil... La première chose que j'ai faite, c'est d'installer 256 Mo de RAM supplémentaire et la seconde, c'est de tout réinstaller sans MacOS9 (donc que le X, et en version 10.0.4 seulement à l'époque). Comme je suis nouveau, je n'ai rien pour Mac et je connaissais déjà les systèmes 7 et 8 à l'école (je n'en n'avais pas, et n'en ai toujours pas d'ailleurs, une bonne impression, je l'avoue).
Je sais, Windows n'est pas bien non plus et j'en sais quelque chose, mais je n'alimenterai pas la gue-guerre futile Mac&lt;-&gt;Wintel qui n'a vraiment pas lieu d'être. Je soulignerai au passage que, d'après mes lectures des sites Macs depuis le mois d'Août, ce sont presque toujours les utilisateurs de Mac qui s'énervent sur l'actu PC, critiquent et démolissent Billou et consors alors que du côté PC, je constate plus d'ouverture d'esprit quoiqu'on en dise (la preuve, je suis prêt à reconnaître les avantages indéniables des systèmes d'Apple). Tout a son utilité et chacun y trouve son compte je pense.
Notez également qu'il est surprenant de voir une news insultant Bill Gates et ses produits copiés (XP/OSX), buggés, fermés et monopolistes suivie d'une autre news acclamant Office X comme le sauveur de la planète Mac et lui reconnaissant de très grandes qualités (je ne l'ai pas essayé, donc je ne donnerai pas d'avis). Je vous rappelle qu'Office et Windows sortent de la même firme, appartenant au même personnage... Donc la seule chose qui me ferait plaisir dans l'univers Mac serait que cesse cette lutte stérile bien souvent, pardonnez moi, alimentée par les aficionados du Mac (pas tous, entendons-nous bien)

Trève de bavardage, voici mes impressions sur l'iBook 500 DVD, je pense très proche des nouveaux modèles :

* Bien :
  ------

1. le poids : vraiment raisonnable pour un appareil nomade de ce gabarit,

2. la qualité de l'écran : c'est sûr, pour un écran de portables, la finesse des points et remarquable et la qualité d'affichage hors paire,

3. la connectique : très fournie à défaut d'être complète (voir la suite),

4. les performances : je n'y connais pas grand'chose en Mac, mais les performances même sous 10.0.4 me paraissent correctes, et meilleures sous 10.1 (pour diverses raisons, je suis repassé temporairement à 128 Mo sous la 10.1 et c'est correct),

5. Airport "intégré" : je ne parle pas de la carte mais de l'antenne (j'ai acheté la carte tout de même). Même si la réception est mauvaise chez moi (gros murs, de nombreuses zones d'ombre), on éclipse la protubérance de l'antenne des cartes PCMCIA optionnelles sur PC,

6. le démontage du clavier, vraiment simple,

7. la robustesse de l'ensemble et la qualité de fabrication,

8. la chauffe : très franchement, je ne comprends pas pourquoi certains se plaignent de cette dernière car je trouve que pour une machine de cette puissance et de cette taille, elle ne chauffe presque pas. Bien sûr, le côté gauche est tiède, mais prenez un portable PC et mettez la main sur le haut du clavier (là où se trouve souvent le processeur), vous verrez la différence. Le Celeron 266 ASUS de ma tante est difficile à garder sur les genoux...

9. le design du transformateur yoyo et son système d'enroulement de câble. C'est simple, mais il fallait y penser... (fini je crois sur les nouveaux),

10. l'autonomie, vraiment appréciable,

11. la qualité de l'emballage, des documents et logiciels livrés avec la machine (peut-être commune à toutes les machines Apple, mais c'est nouveau pour moi)


* Pas bien :
  ----------

1. la charnière : oui, je fais partie des gens pour qui l'iBook a un charnière dure. Ca fait un bruit assez inquiétant à l'ouverture, cette dernière se faisant par à-coups et je n'ai pas de graisse sous la main pour corriger le tir,

2. la taille de l'écran : il est certain que l'avantage de l'iBook est sa petite taille, mais un 12" en 1024x768 est vraiment petit pour certaines personnes à la vue quelque peu défaillante, comme votre serviteur. En usage ponctuel, c'est sans importance, mais je voulais cette machine comme machine principale de travail... Et l'écran externe fait perdre l'avantage que je trouve au portable en utilisation fixe : l'économie de câblage et d'espace occupé.

3. le touchPad : trop sensible et trop large : la souris se balade effectivement si on a les mains trop proches du repose poignet (un comble, non ?). Le bouton est par ailleurs beaucoup trop large et fort désagréable : heureusement que l'on peut tapoter sur la surface tactile pour effectuer un clic...

4. le tiroir du lecteur de DVD me parait assez fragile, en comparaison avec des modèles de PCs ou du G3 400 Pismo de mon beau frère...

5. la capacité du disque dur d'origine : 10 Go, c'est risible de nos jours. Je sais, il y a les disques externes FW, mais ca refait une prothèse à l'appareil avec des câbles et une alimentation de plus, surtout vu l'écart de prix dans le commerce entre les modèles 10 et 20 Go pour portables chez IBM,

6. l'impossibilité de changer facilement le disque dur : je n'ai pas le coeur à tout démonter pour faire cette opération. La plupart des portables ont leur disque dans une baie extractible. Et même si l'encombrement intérieur est une priorité, je constate que l'on peut changer aisément le disque d'un Pismo en démontant le clavier seulement. Dommage qu'il n'en soit pas de même pour l'iBook,

7. l'inclinaison maximale de l'écran. Peu de personnes y verront un inconvénient, mais mesurant 1m96 je ne peux pas travailler correctement avec cette machine sur un bureau car l'écran ne s'incline pas assez (je suis obligé de me courber un peu, et chacun sait que c'est mauvais et peu confortable).

8. pas de port infra-rouge : dommage vu le faible coût de ces composants et leur grande utilité avec un PDA ou un téléphone mobile.


Je m'en suis donc débarassé un peu avant la sortie des nouveaux modèles à un prix intéressant car je projettais d'acheter un Titanium (heureusement que je ne l'ai pas fait en Août, j'aurais regretté je pense vu les nouveaux modèles). La raison principale est la taille de l'écran et son inclinaison possible. La puissance n'était pas un critère essentiel pour mon travail.

J'ai commandé hier un Titanium 550 de base et je devrais le recevoir jeudi, chez IC Nantes. Soit dit en passant, ce magasin est le premier qui m'a fait bonne impression dans le domaine informatique (et j'en ai vu beaucoup...). J'y ai acheté une carte Airport après mon iBook de la FNAC et ils ont même accepté de me donner une de leur 10 MAJ pour MacOS 10.1 (au début, elles étaient toutes réservées, mais en insistant un peu ils ont vraiment été chics, surtout quand je lis les déboires de nombre d'entre vous).

Le délai de livraison du Titanium était de 10 jours, mais voyant que j'allais probablement l'acheter ailleurs (ce qui aurait été le cas car j'en ai un besoin urgent), ils m'en ont promis un pour jeudi. Si les délais sont respectés, bravo IC Nantes. On verra si le SAV suit, même si j'espère ne pas en avoir besoin.

Voilà, j'espère que mon expérience Apple se poursuivra dans de meilleurs conditions avec le Titanium.

En résumé, si vous n'êtes pas trop grand ni trop bigleux (mon cas, désolé), cette machine est vraiment une bonne machine, quoiqu'un peu chère je trouve (pour 14000 F, allez voir ce qu'on vous vend comme PC : certes plus gros mais avec 14" TFT, 1 GHz, 20 Go etc.), mais j'ai l'impression que c'est une tradition chez la Pomme... Enfin, si ca peut permettre à Apple d'innover encore, pourquoi pas, le monde PC étant désespérement fade.


----------



## decoris (7 Novembre 2001)

voila, j'ai recu tout mon nouveau matériel!!

j'ai ma souris optique sans fil, et je la recommande a tout le monde, c'est franchement extra (vous devriez me voir vautré dans un fauteuil avec la souris qui se ballade sur le canapé...)

j'ai mon HD FW 60GB hautes performances, et la j'avoue etre un peu décus...
il nefait que 56GB, j'ai mis 40min pour transferer 3GB de puis mon imac par l'intermédiaire d'un cable réseau. ca ne fait que 1.25 mb par seconde en écriture alors qu'on m'en promettait 13!!!!!!
(par contre en lecture j'en ai 25/s, donc la ca va...)
en plus il fait du bruit (meme sans ventilateur) en tout cas beaucoup plus que l'ibook.

pour l'inclinaison de l'écran, je mesure 1,96m (hum) et je suis "bigleux" si on peut dire, et je n'ai aucun problème (il n'est meme pas incliné a fond).
il suffit de l'éloigné un peu, ce qui permet en plus de reposer les avant bras.

j'ai aussi un petit hub usb auquel est branché mon modem, ma souris sans fil, mon imprimante, mon graveur et mon scanner (ben oui le hd il est FW...)

le cable fait 4 mètres, donc je me ballade dans un rayon (restreint c'est vrai, mais airport est trop cher pour moi) de mon bureau, ce qui est pas mal : je peux acceder au canapé, au lit, a l'appui de fenetre, ... LE PIED, quoi!!

d'ailleur un défaut énorme de l'ibook c'est que toutes les entrées sont du mauvais ctoté (a gauche ou lieu d'a droite). ca parait rien mais ca me fait pester!.

sinon, tout va bien!

sur que le ti doit etre mieux, il me fait chaque fois envie qd je le vois. mais il a, selon moi, deux défauts : trop cher et trop bruyant (plus que mon ibook et le HD réunis).

évidemment, si on a un ipod dans la poche...

;-)


----------



## ODYC (7 Novembre 2001)

En ce qui me concerne, iBook 500, acheté fin juillet à la FNAC. Voici mes impressions

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Galiminus:
*
Une chose est certaine, son design est particulier et agréable à l'oeil... *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mitou. Je le trouve vraiment très très joli. Quant aux rayures, je fais simplement gaffe et ça se passe bien. Et lorsque je le range, il est dans son compartiment de sac molletonné, donc pas de blème sur ce point.


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> *
1. le poids : vraiment raisonnable pour un appareil nomade de ce gabarit,  *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça, c'est l'une des raisons majeures de son achat. Léger, léger. Je suis partie cet été en vacances avec, et je n'ai pratiquement pas senti son poids sur mes épaules. Apple a fait là une machine vraiment légère. Et j'ai beaucoup apprécié cette légèreté... 

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> *
2. la qualité de l'écran : c'est sûr, pour un écran de portables, la finesse des points et remarquable et la qualité d'affichage hors paire, *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Moi qui suis aussi bigleuse, j'ai aucun problème pour la lecture avec cet écran. Piqué exceptionnel. Malgré la petite taille, ça me gêne pas du tout. Il et époustouflant de netteté. C'est quand je passe ensuite sur le 17 pouces du gros G3 Minitour que ça me fait tout drôle 

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> *
3. la connectique : très fournie à défaut d'être complète (voir la suite),*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'apprécie tout particulièrement les DEUX ports USB. L'un pour le mulot, l'autre pour le ZIP. Ca m'évite d'y coller un hub.


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> *
4. les performances : je n'y connais pas grand'chose en Mac, mais les performances même sous 10.0.4 me paraissent correctes, et meilleures sous 10.1 (pour diverses raisons, je suis repassé temporairement à 128 Mo sous la 10.1 et c'est correct),*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Très correctes aussi. Je n'ai que 190 Mo de RAM en tout, et je ne tourne pas sur OS X (que je n'ai pas installé dessus de toutes manières). Donc sous 9.1 aucun problème ni lag particulier au lancement de mes applis préférées (Photoshop, iTunes, iMovie). Même avec cette quantité encore limitée de RAM je ne ressens pour l'instant aucun obstacle particulier du au manque de mémoire. Et le petit G3 à 500 Mhz est un sacré moulin.


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> *
6. le démontage du clavier, vraiment simple,

7. la robustesse de l'ensemble et la qualité de fabrication,
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est aussi ce qui m'a plu dans la bécane. Cette impression de robustesse. Pas le truc fragile. Cool. Beau et cool. Clavier agréable à la frappe (j'ai la frappe "dactylo" et tape généralement à toute vitesse). Moi qui aime les claviers dont les touches ont un minimum de "course" celui du iBook me va très bien, contrairement à celui du Titanium que je ressentais trop fragile et trop plat.

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> *
8. la chauffe : très franchement, je ne comprends pas pourquoi certains se plaignent de cette dernière car je trouve que pour une machine de cette puissance et de cette taille, elle ne chauffe presque pas. Bien sûr, le côté gauche est tiède, mais prenez un portable PC et mettez la main sur le haut du clavier (là où se trouve souvent le processeur), vous verrez la différence. Le Celeron 266 ASUS de ma tante est difficile à garder sur les genoux...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Là on est d'accord tous les deux : moi aussi je trouve qu'il ne chauffe pas tant que ça. Il devient tiède, mais sans plus. Et parfois je le fais bien mouliner (compil' d'un clip iMovie par exemple)

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> *
9. le design du transformateur yoyo et son système d'enroulement de câble. C'est simple, mais il fallait y penser... (fini je crois sur les nouveaux),
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il est superbe ce Yoyo. Même le fil. Tellement beau qu'on s'en ferait presqu'un un collier 
Seul inconvénient : lorsqu'on branche, ça fait parfois une petite étincelle qui crépite (ils ont aussi retiré la broche "terre" qu'il y avait sur les anciens Powerbooks). Pour pas risquer d'abîmer, je le branche alors sur une rallonge munie d'un interrupteur et une fois le tout connecté, je mets l'interrupteur sur "on". Ainsi pas de petit crépitement (pas bon, ça, ça fait comme un petit choc électrique, l'alim' finit par pas trop apprécier à la longue).
Seul lézard dans le potage : la taille de l'engin. Moi je le trouve énorme ce yoyo ! Surtout par rapport à la machine. S'ils l'avaient fait plus petit, ç'aurait été génial. Mais là je trouve qu'il prends encore trop de place dans le sac.


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> *
10. l'autonomie, vraiment appréciable,

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je lui ai trouvé, moi aussi, une bonne autonomie. Mais tout est relatif, vu que je n'utilise pas Mac OS X réputé plus gourmand en énergie et donc en réserve batterie.


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> *[/QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
1. la charnière : oui, je fais partie des gens pour qui l'iBook a un charnière dure. Ca fait un bruit assez inquiétant à l'ouverture, cette dernière se faisant par à-coups et je n'ai pas de graisse sous la main pour corriger le tir,
*[/QUOTE]

Ah, bah nous y voilà. Me too, j'ai un peu ce problème de charnière dure. Je dis "un peu" car ça grince pas, c'est juste un peu ferme. Mais je vais peut être faire comme l'un des participants à ce forum :  graisser la charnière. Le partitipant en question avait utilisé, si je me souviens bien, de la graisse au silicone. Ainsi ça fait pas trop gras tout en facilitant le mouvement. Si la personne lit ce message, je serais intéressée de savoir la marque de bombe achetée, ainsi que la manière dont il s'y est pris (je présume qu'il faille en mettre vraiement très très peu, j'ai pas envie d'inonder tout le mécanisme au risque d'avoir un couvercle qui tienne plus ensuite). Car j'ai remarqué qu'à chaque ouverture du couvercle, l'effort fait pour l'ouverture fait légèrement bailler le cadre plastique qui entoure l'écran et à la longue ça risque aussi de l'abimer à force de tirer dessus. Et comme j'ai pas du tout envie de l'envoyer faire un aller-retour en Hollande pour une broutille de la sorte (faut pas déconner !)...

Sinon y'avait aussi un autre petit défaut purement esthétique : une fois l'iBook fermé, il y avait un jeu et ça baillait plus à droite qu'à gauche. Presque 5 mm de jour. Mais j'ai aussi remarqué qu'à la longue ça a tendance à s'atténuer. Ca le fait surtout quand le P'titBook et debout sur la tranche (rangé dans le sac) et quand il est à plat ça se voit presque plus.
Donc là encore, c'est une histoire de truc neuf. Le plastique va se "faire"  à la longue. Rien de méchant...


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> *3. le touchPad : trop sensible et trop large : la souris se balade effectivement si on a les mains trop proches du repose poignet (un comble, non ?). Le bouton est par ailleurs beaucoup trop large et fort désagréable : heureusement que l'on peut tapoter sur la surface tactile pour effectuer un clic...

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Vu que j'ai jamais pu piffer les trackpads, j'ai acheté un mulot USB et ça roule. Sinon, quand je l'ai pas sous la main (en fait je partage mon mulot chéri - puisqu'il et à molette - entre mon G3 Minitour et mon iBook), j'utilise le trackpad. Impression pas mauvaise. Très large, très confortable. Doux au toucher (contrairement à celui du Ti que j'ai trouvé plus "rugueux"). Mais pas très précis cependant (dû au tableau de bord ?). 


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> *
4. le tiroir du lecteur de DVD me parait assez fragile, en comparaison avec des modèles de PCs ou du G3 400 Pismo de mon beau frère...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Aïeaïeaïe... flippant ce lecteur ! En fait j'ai remarqué une chose : le pivot central sur lequel on enquille les galettes est un poil de poilou trop gros ce qui fait qu'on est obligé d'appuyer un minimum si on veut que l'un rentre dans l'autre. Et comme le tiroir ne s'appuie pas sur quelque chose (les rails de guidage sont un peu frêles à mon avis) on a l'impression très désagréable que le truc va vous péter dans les doigts. Ma méthode : mettre la main en dessous, pendant que j'appuie sur la galette au dessus pour que celle-ci daigne s'enquiller dans le pivot central. Ca évite un peu de trop forcer sur le mécanisme.  


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> *[/QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
5. la capacité du disque dur d'origine : 10 Go, c'est risible de nos jours. Je sais, il y a les disques externes FW, mais ca refait une prothèse à l'appareil avec des câbles et une alimentation de plus, 
*[/QUOTE]

Un peu faible à mon goût. Trop vite rempli. Un jour ou l'autre, je vais être obligée moizaussi d'investir dans une prothèse (tant qu'à faire je me la prendrai usb, pour me la partager entre le gros (qui a sa carte USB désormais) et l'iBook


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> *
6. l'impossibilité de changer facilement le disque dur : je n'ai pas le coeur à tout démonter pour faire cette opération. La plupart des portables ont leur disque dans une baie extractible. Et même si l'encombrement intérieur est une priorité, je constate que l'on peut changer aisément le disque d'un Pismo en démontant le clavier seulement. Dommage qu'il n'en soit pas de même pour l'iBook,
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pas prévu du tout et même voulu par Apple qui a fait tout pour rendre pénible et hasardeux ce genre de manipe. D'autant plus que la plupart des câbles sont maintenus désormais par des straps genre "ruban adhésif" au lieu des clips utilisés avant. Ainsi le techos agréé voit tout de suite si l'appareil a été ouvert (ibook ouvert = garantie annulée). Donc en clair : manipe à éviter tant que l'on est encore sous période de garantie

Quant au reste (inclinaison écran, pas de port infrarouge), rien à redire. Le port infrarouge ne me servant pas (sur mon ancien PowerBook je ne m'en était jamais servie). 

En tous les cas,  une bonne machine, sympa, facile, jolie, solide. Performances très honorables. Mais surtout la bécane idéale pour se déplacer : poids léger, un bon rapport qualité-prix (surtout quand on choisit l'entrée de gamme). Je ne regrette pas mon achat.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Novembre 2001)

SaLut,
Je découvre de jour en jour l'univers mac à travers le net, la presse ...
J'ai l'intention d'acquerir d'ici quelque mois (sous sous oblige...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) uun portable....
Mais que choisir un pc avec une config plus puissante ? ou un ibook DVD???
C vrai qu'il est craquant...
Mais rivalise t-il avec un pc?
Moi je veux m'en servir comme jukebox (ripper, mp3...), comme outil de travail; tableur, traitement de texte... mais aussi même bcp internet et un peu les jeux..
Alors que me conseillez vous ? vous amoureux de mac?
Enfin une derniere question; j'ai vue sur un site suisse un ibook dvd avec 384 m0 à 2680 frs soit environ 11OOOF c cool!!! mais doit on rajouter la tva? et est-ce possible de se le faire livrer en france??

Merci @ tous et à bientot =)


----------



## Floppy (25 Novembre 2001)

Salut,

Je te répond car je possède moi-même un iBook DVD (à 500 MHz).

Naturellement, nous, les amoureux du Mac, on va te conseiller d'acheter un iBook   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bien que nos arguments ne soient pas toujours dénués d'un féroce parti-pris, tu peux nous faire confiance à propos de l'iBook. Non seulement celui-ci a été encensé par le microcosme Mac, mais même la presse PC a salué ses indéniables qualités : faible encombrement, légèreté, élégance, robustesse, autonomie, et son exceptionnelle connectivité (2 USB, Firewire, réseau 100 Mb/s, Modem 56 K, emplacement libre pour une carte de réseau sans fil).

Pour certains, c'est le meilleur portable jamais réalisé par Apple. Pour d'autres, c'est même le meilleur Mac jamais conçu. Pas le plus puissant certes. Mais le mieux conçu parce qu'il n'a aucune anomalie et que c'est sûrement le seul Mac qui ne soit pas vendu trop cher par rapport à ce qu'il contient.

Il n'y a rien qu'on ne puisse pas faire avec l'iBook si ce n'est graver des DVD. Bien sûr, on peut aisément surfer sur le Net, télécharger ou ripper des MP3, monter des films, et travailler avec la nouvelle version d'Office v. X pour Mac OS X. Et tous les documents crées sont compatibles avec les PC. On peut aussi regarder des DVD et je te promet que l'image est tout a fait excellente.

On peut aussi jouer avec l'iBook et quantité de jeux se comportent bien, y compris les jeux d'action violente. Toutefois, il ne faut pas perdre de vue que le marché du jeu sur Mac est toujours très en dessous de nos attentes. Cette situation est renforcée par le fait que les jeux Mac sont souvent mal voire très mal distribués en France. En somme, on peut jouer avec l'iBook mais je ne recommanderais pas l'achat d'un Mac (et surtout pas d'un iBook) spécifiquement pour jouer.

Enfin, tu en as sans doute entendu parler. Le Mac subit une révolution actuellement puisqu'il s'habille d'un nouvel OS : Mac OS X. C'est pour nous une transition aussi brutale que le passage du Dos à Win95 l'a été pour le monde PC. Ce n'est pas encore parfait et certains sont désorientés ou déçus mais c'est le début d'une ère nouvelle pour le Mac et la preuve de son dynamisme.


Sois le bienvenu sur les forums de MacGénération


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Novembre 2001)

Merci pour tes réponses tu as réussis à me convaincre et je crois bien ; j'en suis même sur je vais craquer pour un ibook 600 dvd et je m'achèterais plus tard un graveur externe =)
Merci pour ta réponse
@ +
              STEEEVE


----------



## FdeB (25 Novembre 2001)

Reçu mon iceB 600 128/30 DVD/CDR/airport lundi 19 soit 20 jours après ma commande sur AppleStore PME, c'est honnète. J'avais commandé une base Airport mais du cout j'ai demandé à ce qu'ils la reprennent car évidement je veux la nouvelle !!!! Ils passent lundi.
Il ne me reste plus qu'a compléter ma configpar quelques accessoires utiles : une souris IntelExplorer (hic), une barrette vu le prix d'une 512 j'hésite pour une 256 en attendant que ça baisse car je trouve ça scandaleux, un clavier Apple une house de transport. J'ai déjà acheté un sac qui me permet de mettre mon iceB + ma DV MV20i, mon Canon G1, mon visorDeluxe+ tout leur accessoires respectifs ; et là je peux allé au bout du monde
Il est vraimment d'enfer, j'ai un lombard 4OO quand je vais bosser ailleurs mais il est vraimment encombrant à trimbaler. J'ai vraimment trouvé la machine parfaite pour emporté partout et quand je dois bosser un 17 me suffit bien que normalement je suis toujours sur des 20 "(je suis graphiste). Le seul défaut majeur en ced qui me concerne c'est la carte qui ne permet que le mirroir et c'est bien dommage pour un écran de cette taille
un autre truc que je trouve alluçinant c'est que mon iMovie classic ne fonctionne pas et demande à être réinstallé mais qu'on ne le trouve sur aucun cd fourni et donc à part l'acheter je ne vois pas de solution ???
sinon : 
-pas de surchauffe particulière pour l'instant
-pas de charnière qui grince
-un pixel dead !!!!!!
une alim; super compact
-un couvercle qui baille c'est peux esthétique 
voilà pour l'instant


----------



## Floppy (25 Novembre 2001)

Pour retrouver iMovie :

Sur le CD de restauration, tu trouveras une image de ton disque (iBook HD.img) dans le dossier "Configurations".

Monte cette image et tu trouveras iMoovie dans le dossier "Applications (MacOS 9)".

En tout cas, c'est là qu'il se trouve dans le jeux de CD fournis avec mon iBook DVD 500 MHz.


----------



## hegemonikon (26 Novembre 2001)

Voici le témoignage d'un pciste linuxien fraîchement converti au mac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :

Suite à un court-circuit chez moi g perdu mon pc complet mon scanner et il ne me reste que mon imprimante laser. J'avais bien un vieux portable (TI P166MHz 80Mo RAM) mais il me sert exclusivement de serveur d'impression/web sous linux.

J'ai donc décidé de me racheter un nouveau portable et j'ai fait le tour de la concurrence sachant que :

1/ Windows XP ne m'intéresse pas vu que je bosse sous Linux et que windaube ne me sert que comme console de jeu.

2/ Je fais du traitement de texte (saisie, LaTeX, génération pdf, etc..) un peu de tableur, nav internet courrier, newsgroups et base de données (fiches de lecture, etc..)

3/ en bon Linuxien la vitesse du proc m'indiffère ce qui compte c'est : la taille de la mémoire, celle du disque dur, et la qualité de l'écran

4/ je travaille souvent en 
bibliothèque avec mon portable aussi son bruit est-il déterminant.

Celà fait 10 jours que je joue avec mon iBook 600 combo sous macosx (macos ça plante donc exit) et je dois dire que je suis trés agréablement surpris depuis que j'ai ajouté 256 Mo de mémoire la bête est trés rapide et le sys. macosx est d'une trés grande stabilité (c'est d'ailleurs tout ce que je demande à un OS). 

Par rapport à l'utilisation des logiciels bureautiques sous windaube le mac en sort vainqueur (haut la main et à ma grande surprise) ses points faibles sont : le jeu (peu de choix, enfin je m'en tamponne c'est toujours mieux que sous Linux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), le hardware périphérique avec un peu moins de choix (enfin le choix qualitatif n'est pas le choix quantitatif)

Sinon je te donnes des remarques en vrac :

-l'écran est exceptionnel : alors là il n'y a pas photo

-l'autonomie est bonne sous macosx mais reste en retrait de celle sous macos qui est nettement meilleure

-je vais me reinstaller ma vieille Debian car il me manque toujours les consoles virtuelles

-je rêve d'un logiciel de mail comem : "The Bat" qui est à mes yeux le meilleur logiciel de mail toutes platteformes confondues (juste avant  Mutt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Finalement passer d'un pc à un mac ne pose aucune difficulté majeure : aprés quelques heures de prise en main tu seras surpris de petits plus ergonomiques que l'on trouve sur mac et qui , une fois qu'on les connaît manque ailleurs.

Les logiciels de Microsoft semble plus aboutis sur Mac

enfin pour tout ce qui est mp3, rippage etc.. le mac n'a rien à envier au pc, bien au contraire et grace à macosx il va profiter des nombreux petits logiciels sous GNU/Linux//Unices qui sont trés pratiques.

Bref tout va pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes (possible)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Décembre 2001)

Salut @ tous
Ca yest comme je vous l'ai dis j'ai décidé d'acheter un ibook 600 combo dans lequel je vais y  rajouter 256 de ram en plus ...
Mais j'ai une question y a t'il un tratement de texte fournie d'origine avec les zibook?
Aussi savez-vous si dans ces forums il y en a qui grave des logiciels (style office 200&, des jeux .. mais chut lol =))
Merci @ plus


----------



## Floppy (2 Décembre 2001)

Vi, l'iBook est fourni avec AppleWorks qui contient un traitement de texte.

Hélas pour toi, personne ne grave des CD ici et c'est pourquoi personne n'en parle jamais


----------

